# Swing pipe max length



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@Rain Bird Corp I am trying to use some swing pipe type tubing to move a 5000 series rotor from behind a tree. I initially planned to remove the tree. The plan changed. Is there a max length of run and/or a friction pressure loss chart. I called rainbird tech support and couldn't get an answer after being on hold for 15 minutes. Can you help me out on this?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

He will need to know your GPM on that head and the length you are planning to have from the lateral and your psi.


----------



## Rain Bird Corp (Jun 6, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> @Rain Bird Corp I am trying to use some swing pipe type tubing to move a 5000 series rotor from behind a tree. I initially planned to remove the tree. The plan changed. Is there a max length of run and/or a friction pressure loss chart. I called rainbird tech support and couldn't get an answer after being on hold for 15 minutes. Can you help me out on this?


I will do what I can. It was not intended for this purpose. Why not just use pipe?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I am going to ask you guys not to be jealous of my killer hand writing.

I planned to remove a tree that is 6' from a rotor. It's blocking the throw of water. The tree may be removed at some point. I am looking to move the rotor in front of the tree so as to had an unobstruxted path. I can either use 15' of flex pipe or 8' of PVC. The pvc route involves significantly more digging, depth wise, and digging through estblished grass, and both options involve the chance of running into tree roots. The flex pipe is easier also due to not having to cut and glue a new joint that is 18+" deep.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Overall system PSI is 80. I am unsure what the PSI is after running through the DVF 100 valves to this point. I am using SCH40 1.25"

The rotor is putting out around 2.5GPM according to the nozzle. I assume it's probably 250" total distance from the water meter.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

1/2in funny pipe at 2.50gpm for 15ft. I would not do this. I don't remember the id of the funny pipe, but the speed and pressure loss will be high.

I'm not clear how you will route the funny pipe without digging around the tree. It seems harder to go this way. In your diagram, water flows from 2 to 1? If so, I would just tap into that PVC closer to rotor 2 at 45 degrees to the new head using 1/2 polypipe (safe to 6gpm). Leave the other pipe to rotor 1 buried.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

No more than 24" of swing pipe or pressure losses will be very high. I use this flexible piping that can have standard PVC fittings cemented onto it called spa flex around trees.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

My concern is having to dig it all up again if the tree goes away. I am considering a T, a stub, then a 45 towards the front of the tree, and then moving the rotor to the front. The follow up to that would be putting a plastic cap on the existing swing joint feeding rotor 1 or putting a plug into the threaded opening that feeds the swing joint for rotor 1.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I do have to confess on using funny pipe for 15 feet in the past. But it was for a mp strip with 0.2gpm. At this low flow, it worked. I was just tired of digging and it was the last head.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

The ID of the tube is 0.487". The closest item on the design manual is SCH 80
1/2" with and ID of 0.546". This says SCH 80 would lose 3psi per 100 feet. Even thought it may not be the right approach - How is 15 of swing pipe at all concerning for pressure drop? It's pushing 2 GPM.


----------



## Rain Bird Corp (Jun 6, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> @Rain Bird Corp I am trying to use some swing pipe type tubing to move a 5000 series rotor from behind a tree. I initially planned to remove the tree. The plan changed. Is there a max length of run and/or a friction pressure loss chart. I called rainbird tech support and couldn't get an answer after being on hold for 15 minutes. Can you help me out on this?


Swing pipe was not envisioned to be used in lengths over a foot or two. So, we do not generate flow loss data for the product. Consider using pipe for lengths over a foot or two.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Rain Bird Corp said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > @Rain Bird Corp I am trying to use some swing pipe type tubing to move a 5000 series rotor from behind a tree. I initially planned to remove the tree. The plan changed. Is there a max length of run and/or a friction pressure loss chart. I called rainbird tech support and couldn't get an answer after being on hold for 15 minutes. Can you help me out on this?
> ...


Got it. Thanks for the response.


----------

